# Successful FET after failed ICSI and failed 1st FET?



## LullaBelle11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,

We are currently preparing for a 2nd FET.  We had a failed ICSI in Dec 2013.  From this cycle we were lucky to get 2 frozen embryos.  We had our first FET in June 2014 which resulted in a BFN.  We still have 1 frozen embryo left which we are hoping to use in the next month or two.  

I am just wondering is anyone has had success with a frozen embryo even though they have had BFNs from embryos from the same batch.  I'm just looking for some success stories!

Hope this makes sense!

Thanks!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's just so difficult to predict but I have read many stories on these boards of people who have had failed cycles and then went on to have a successful pregnancy using their last frozen embryo. I had a failed fresh icsi cycle in april 2013 and then had a single fet in march 2014 which resulted in my 3 month old boy. During the cycle I wanted to give myself the best chance so I had endo scratch and embryo glue and I was also having acupuncture and working out as much as possible.

But single frozen embryo transfers do work so don't worry that you only have one embryo left. Unfortunatel I feel that ivf/fet cycles are a matter of luck to be honest but give it your best so that you have no regrets. We plan to go for another fet early next year and inspite of having four frozen embryos left I am still skeptical that it will work.

I sincerely wish you best of luck xxx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Lula, iv got ET on weds 2nd FET from 1st ICSI so would love to hear some positive stories on this also! 
I have had a scratch this time Evan so hoping it does the trick! X

Xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Lullabelle, I was lucky enough to have success with my ICSI but since then my 1st FET was BFN and the 2nd was technically a positive but I started spotting and cramping on OTD with a chemical preg. For my 3rd FET I lost a little weight (wasn't necessary but thought every little bit is supposed to help) and had an endo scratch. I was worried about transferring one as obviously the better quality ones had been used up with the previous 2 FET's. But I am now nearly 8 weeks preg with a singleton    I honestly think the endo scratch is what did it for us this time and can't recommend it enough. It's such a minimal extra expense that can increase success chances by up to 20%. I would also discuss embryo glue or intralipids with your clinic. I didn't have either but I never asked about them. I think they're offered more to women who are over about 34 yrs old and have many failed cycles, but could be worth checking out xx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a failed fresh and a failed fet. I had some nk treatment and a hysteroscopy in Athens but then was successful on our second fet which brought us our little girl. I am now 40+6 from another fet, all from the same batch as our failed fresh cycle in 2010. Best of luck xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Smile & be happy can I ask what treatment you had for nk? 
I am being treated empirically and have had intralipids last week & now on gestone, clexane, steriods & baby asprin before et x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

For the endo scratch and embryo glue prior to fet you usually have to ask for them and they are not recommended by the clinic. My consultant told me that there is no proof that the scratch is beneficial in fets but i decided that i had nothing to lose.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Endo scratching is performed with FET's as much as with IVF and ICSI, and all the research shows it can be just as effective no matter which type of treatment you're having. Clinics may recommend an endo scratch after 3 or more failed cycles, but I doubt they'll say no if you ask for it as it's worth a try if you're willing to pay for it (normally between £150-£300). Both my old and current clinic said it most likely will increase the chance of success for anyone with an FET, but perhaps not by the maximum of 20%


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

hi girls,

Thanks so much for your replies!

evan80 - you are right, it is just all down to luck sometimes! xx

Lilypink- wishing you so much luck for Wednesday!  Hope it goes ok xx

Mellisasmummy - thanks so much for your success story.  And congrats on your BFP xx

Smileandbehappy - So glad it all worked out for you. I'm sure you can't wait for baby to make an appearance now!  xx

I am in Northern Ireland and my clinic doesn't do any immunes testing. I can't seem to find anywhere in NI that does!  I had the scratch last time and will definitely do it again this time xx


----------

